# TMS - Tennant Minerals



## jtl (29 November 2010)

Wish to hear from others about this good looking cheap stock that is doing a roller coaster from 1.9c down to 0.9c then up to 2.1c and down to 1.3c and now farting invisible hot air to 1.7c today at this point in posting.

I guess all eyes are waiting for the next announcement on the Mongolia Coal deal...

Thanks.


----------



## jtl (2 December 2010)

*Re: BDI - Blina Diamonds*

Hmmm... with over 100 viewers there is yet no one with any input about BDI? Maybe it is not so go looking after all..


----------



## ls111 (24 December 2010)

*Re: BDI - Blina Diamonds*

i went into this stock after seeing the success of akm and recent news of mongolias coal...looks like a hot sector atm.

this past month theres been some high volume days and as u said, 1.7 has been nibbled

the sell side on the market depth has stacked up significantly and for the past few days people have been selling tiny parcels (350 - 1000 bucks worth)... no idea what they gain from that

something could be going on imo, anyone got any updates?


----------



## jtl (18 January 2011)

*Re: BDI - Blina Diamonds*

Well today BDI went up to 2.4c from previous day 1.8c. I know why but I cannot say. Anyway, as suspected, ASX sent a "Please explain" query to BDI since no official announcement was made that may cause the rallying.

My question here is not BDI but ASX itself, if ASX own share price at $34 suddenly skyrocketed to $50, will it send itself a Please Explain Note and/or auto HALT trading till it explain itself? LOL

Next, watch BDI go down again in a week time back to 1.2c. Good luck all.


----------



## jtl (19 January 2011)

*Re: BDI - Blina Diamonds*

Impressive, second day rallying, from previous 2.2c to 2.7 then down to 2.5 at close. I am at awe how a company share can go up "frying pan hot" from farting hot air of nothing.

Since BDI answered to ASX please explain query is " We have nothing to say and we do not know why", don't expect any announcement withing the next 2 weeks. If they do come out with one then ASX will ask them to "Please explain why you didn't please explain the first time".

Since there is no announcement forthcoming from BDI, watch the share slide back downhill next week


----------



## jtl (7 February 2011)

*Re: BDI - Blina Diamonds*

Woohooo! up .06c to 3.2c today... Keep it up!!!!!!


----------



## adobee (7 February 2011)

*Re: BDI - Blina Diamonds*

looks like they will bring out mongolian coal project .. will be interesting to see what it is.. some good buying today so something must be in the wind... From what I have seen in the past a sniff of a mongolian coal project could send it rocketing ... check akm, hun, ceo etc etc..


----------



## jtl (7 February 2011)

*Re: BDI - Blina Diamonds*

Just like to to compare BDI and RMR.

BDI can explore and mine copper and coal in Mongolia once it managed to buy some place there in Mongolia to do it.

However, with all the green light, it will still  need to find copper and coal first. Right now all they managed to do is set up a Mongolia company with no owned tenement thus no prospect to boast about.

Whereas with RMR, it basically found lotsa REEs in Greenland, they just need to try to come up with a more precise figure of how much(which is gonna be a big figure).

However, it need a green light to mine from the Greenland government which can be seen as a long waiting game. They are also low in cash flow but BDI don't have much cash either.

So on one hand with BDI there is all the green light to mine but without any "found goldmine" in either copper or coal yet.

If BDI find nothing then I guess its share price will drop into the abyss in no time.

On the other hand, RMR has a "sure" goldmine at hand, just need the Greenland govt green light to mine. Even if the local govt say no today or tomorrow to mine, the "proven" goldmine is still there and soon enough it will have no choice but say yes to mining of REEs with the way China is restricting its REEs export and turning into a net importer in the very near future and the US, Japan, South Korea and everyone else running scare crazy for new source of supply, unless of course a new alternate non REE technology is found to replace REE.

So logically the share rise of BDI in recent weeks is weak in fundamental reasoning and its rise likely due to strategic players out there propping up the price for an eventual southward profit frenzy selling exercise, unless of course BDI announce they found their "goldmine" in Mongolia months down the track.

Anyway, congrats to all BDI shareholders, let's hope the northward rally continue as long as possible out of hot farting air.... and we will continue to watch closely on RMR at the same time..


----------



## jtl (15 February 2011)

*Re: BDI - Blina Diamonds*

Well, I hope all those who bought BDI at under 3c had sold their shares by 3.5 or 3c for a quick profit. As expected, the recent rally was just a prop up to withstand some not very positive news of dilution of value with share placement and no Mongolian coal or copper deal yet save setting up a company there after the past 6 months of waiting.


----------



## System (7 April 2021)

On April 7th, 2021, Blina Minerals NL (BDI) changed its name and ASX code to Tennant Minerals NL (TMS).


----------



## Swervin Mervin (15 December 2021)

Got some of this dog today at 3.2c. See if I can flip it tomorrow


----------



## Swervin Mervin (20 December 2021)

This dog is really woofing. Touching 4.7 today but dropped back to 4.1 close. Might actually be worth holding


----------



## Sean K (17 August 2022)

These are exceptional intersections, particularly the grades, but it looks small scale. Might be open at depth, but other similar deposits in the area were only 2-4Mt, but similar grades.


----------



## Sean K (17 August 2022)

Jumped as expected but it looks too small scale for me as a longer term play.


----------



## noirua (30 October 2022)

Tennant Minerals (ASX:TMS) intersects massive copper sulphide zone at Bluebird, NT
					

Tennant Minerals (ASX:TMS) has intersected massive copper sulphides at the Bluebird discovery within its Barkly project in the Northern Territory.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Tennant Minerals (TMS) has intersected massive copper sulphides at the Bluebird discovery within its Barkly project in the Northern Territory.

The first new drilling hole of the company’s stage two program intersected a seven-metre zone containing 60 per cent massive copper sulphides within a 32.5-metre intensely haematite-copper-mineralised zone.


----------

